# boot



## ozuser (Jun 5, 2011)

Hello,

I just installed FreeBSD 8.2 and followed the installation guide. My laptop boots up and I press F1, and then the next screen I press '1' and it loads, then I get login and password, so I type them in.

Then the next screen it says 'Welcome to BSD' and says about the handbook, and bottom of the screen there is $

Have I done something wrong? As it won't boot into the system.

Derek.


----------



## gordon@ (Jun 5, 2011)

Welcome to the command line. FreeBSD doesn't have a graphical interface with the base installation. If you are looking for an experience more like that, please look at something like PC-BSD (http://www.pcbsd.org/).


----------



## ozuser (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh ok.  Thanks for that.


----------



## ozuser (Jun 5, 2011)

PC-BSD is 3.8GB download, is there any other BSD that I can download? I have had a look at distrowatch.com.


----------



## ozuser (Jun 5, 2011)

I have seen graphical desktops of FreeBSD, do I have to type something in the command line?


----------



## Beastie (Jun 5, 2011)

Of course you can use a window manager plus other applications or a full desktop environment, but you'll have to install them first. FreeBSD is an operating system, it "only" provides basic command-line applications.

Gordon proposed you use PC-BSD instead of vanilla FreeBSD because it's FreeBSD with KDE already installed, so it's more appropriate for newcomers like yourself.

Now if you want to take the long way round, you'll have to do your homework Reading The Fabulous Manual, as we all did. 
This is how you install applications. Packages and ports are very different and you'll have to read this entire chapter and understand which one to choose and why before proceeding anywhere else.

More specifically, this is how you install X11, and this is how you install desktop environments that run on top of X.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 5, 2011)

There's a DVD with all the packages for xfce and common apps.  At 1.5G, it's still large but not as large as PCBSD.  The packages are included but not installed and set up, that's up to the user.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 5, 2011)

ozuser, the Handbook covers all of those basic questions in detail, please read it and use it: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/. There's no need in all of us copying it here again. Also see the Sticky topics in the General forum telling you what FreeBSD actually is, because you seem to have the wrong impression. Don't skip the topics on proper forum usage.


----------



## ozuser (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't download xfce as I can't connect to the net with FreeBSD. Don`t know how to set up my wifi.

--

I downloaded xfce-4.8.tar.bz2 from my desktop to a USB pen drive, but am confused how to install it.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 6, 2011)

I see you haven't read this part of my post:


			
				Beastie said:
			
		

> Now if you want to take the long way round, you'll have to do your homework Reading The Fabulous Manual, as we all did.
> This is how you install applications. Packages and ports are very different and you'll have to read this entire chapter and understand which one to choose and why before proceeding anywhere else.
> 
> More specifically, this is how you install X11, and this is how you install desktop environments that run on top of X.



If you're particularly impatient, check section *5.7.4.1 About Xfce*.

If you don't have Internet access on this computer, you'll have to download the TBZ archives for both Xfce and all its dependencies from the FTP server, move them to that machine and install them locally.
Internet access is highly recommended.


----------



## ozuser (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't seem to work this system out, so I have given up on it. Too complicated for me.

I might buy PC-BSD instead.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 6, 2011)

A GUI is not a replacement for reading documentation, but never mind.


----------

